# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Soft Exosuit, Wyss Institute, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Wyss Institute

Home page - wyss.harvard.edu/technology/soft-exosuit

----------


## Airicist

Soft Robotic Exosuit 

 Published on Sep 11, 2014




> In this video, Harvard faculty member Conor Walsh and members of his team explain how the biologically inspired Soft Exosuit targets enhancing the mobility of healthy individuals and restoring the mobility of those with physical disabilities. Credit: Harvard's Wyss Institute.
> 
> Note: This technology is currently in the research and development phase and is not available commercially. Any suggested or implied claims have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA).
> 
> Muscle Activation During Gait animation credit: K. Oberhofer, K. Mithraratne, N. S. Stott, I. A. Anderson (2009). Anatomically-based musculoskeletal modeling: prediction and validation of muscle deformation during walking. The Visual Computer, 25(9), 843 – 851

----------


## Airicist

Hip-only Soft Exosuit for both walking and running

Published on Aug 15, 2019




> This video demonstrates the use of the hip-assisting exosuit in different natural environments, and shows how the robotic device senses changes in the gait-specific vertical movements of the center of mass during walking and running to rapidly adjust its actuation.

----------

